# Regulierer gehen gegen "Hanseaten-Dialer" vor



## sascha (2 März 2004)

*Regulierer gehen gegen "Hanseaten-Dialer" vor*

Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) hat dem Treiben der Firma „Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH“ heute ein Ende gesetzt. Die Firma, die Dialer mit Ortsnetznummern-Einwahl einsetzte und dafür später Rechnungen verschickte, darf dafür künftig kein Inkasso mehr betreiben. Das gab die Behörde heute bekannt. 


“Die Reg TP hat gegenüber der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH (HAS) ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für die Zeit ab dem 15. August 2003 ausgesprochen. Dies bedeutet, dass Rechnungen der HAS über die Frankfurter Festnetzrufnummer 069/42 72 69 98 nicht bezahlt werden müssen“, erklärte der Präsident der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP), Matthias Kurth, heute in Bonn. Diese Entscheidung der Reg TP sei allerdings noch nicht bestandskräftig. Jedoch habe ein Widerspruch des betroffenen Unternehmens gegen den Bescheid der Reg TP keine aufschiebende Wirkung, erklärte Kurth. 
Die Reg TP hatte nach zahlreichen Verbraucherbeschwerden (über die auch Dialerschutz.de mehrfach berichtete) ermittelt, dass die HAS einen rechtswidrig eingesetzten Dialer verwendet, um Verbrauchern Beträge für eine angebliche Anmeldung zu einem „Internet-Service“ in Rechnung zu stellen. Die Firma verlangte 69,95 Euro für die Möglichkeit, einen Monat lang ein Erotik-Internet-Portal zu nutzen. Der betreffende Dialer installierte sich entweder durch Anklicken eines Buttons auf einer Website oder er wurde durch Anklicken von Werbebannern aktiviert. Das Programm beendete dabei die bestehende Verbindung ins Internet und baute dann eine neue Verbindung über die Rufnummer 069/42 72 69 98 auf, so die Reg TP. Gleichzeitig werde die Telefonnummer des Benutzers übertragen und die Daten des Benutzers würden ausspioniert. Der Betroffene erhielt daraufhin eine Rechnung der HAS über 69,95 Euro. Insgesamt wurden nach Erkenntnissen der Reg TP bereits mehr als 100.000 Rechnungen dieser Art versandt. Dialerschutz.de berichtete bereits am 18. Januar über diese neue Art der Abzocke.

Vom 15. August 2003 bis zum 13. Dezember 2003 durften kostenpflichtige Dialer nur in den Rufnummerngassen (0)190 und (0)900 betrieben werden. Seit dem 14. Dezember 2003 dürfen kostenpflichtige Dialer jedoch nur noch in der Rufnummerngasse (0)900-9 betrieben werden. Alle anderen Dialer, die in anderen Rufnummerngassen betrieben werden, sind rechtswidrig, betonte die Regulierungsbehörde heute noch einmal. Verbraucher, die Rechnungen oder Mahnungen über die angeführte Rufnummer erhalten, sollten sich schriftlich an die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post, Tulpenfeld 4, 53113 Bonn, wenden.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2004)

Rechtlicher Diskussionsanhang dazu auf Wunsch passend verschoben nach http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42088#42088


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

*Mahnung*

Seid Ihr Euch sicher, dass die Verschieberei nicht dazu führt, dass weniger Forumbewanderte den Kontakt verlieren und damit von Diskussion und Information ausgeschlossen werden?

Wo sind eigentlich die Beiträge zur Mahnung durch die RAS abgeblieben? Da gabe es am 5.03.03 zumindest einige Nachfragen


----------



## sascha (7 März 2004)

@Gast

Das System ist eigentlich recht einfach zu durchschauen, weil die Forumsüberschriften eindeutig sind. Sofern etwas wegen des Kontextes verschoben wird, ist das erklärt.


----------



## RAS (7 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Seid Ihr Euch sicher, dass die Verschieberei nicht dazu führt, dass weniger Forumbewanderte den Kontakt verlieren und damit von Diskussion und Information ausgeschlossen werden?
> 
> Wo sind eigentlich die Beiträge zur Mahnung durch die RAS abgeblieben? Da gabe es am 5.03.03 zumindest einige Nachfragen



HAS bitte :-p. 

Das Verschieben geschah auf meinen Wunsch und weil es sich bei den postings um einen Streit über eine abstrakte Rechtsfrage handelt, die im Recht&Gesetz-Forum besser aufgehoben ist. Durch Klick auf den von BenTigger gesetzten Link sollte es aber jedermann möglich sein, an der Diskussion teilzunehmen. Sinnvollerweise sollte man sich jedoch zunächst registrieren und anmelden.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*

habe zum 12.03.04 eine 2. zahlungsaufforderung mit mahngebühr und
 androhung einer erinnerungsgebühr von EUR 5 erhalten.das wäre ein
betrag von EURO 7995. wie soll ich mich verhalten ?  horst


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*

berichtigung des betrages: nicht EURO 7995,sondern EURO 79,95
horst


----------



## technofreak (13 März 2004)

siehe: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42262#42262

Musterschreiben:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/mediabig/3676A.pdf


----------



## johinos (13 März 2004)

*Schreiben?*

Reicht es nicht, einfach Rechnung und Mahnungen zu ignorieren? Bisher gab es keinen einzigen Versuch, die Forderung gerichtlich einzutreiben. 
2 x Briefmarken für Widerspruch und an die RegTP (die wissen doch schon alles - belastet die doch nur) sind doch überflüssig?

@loewhorst
Da fehlte wohl ein Dialer-Warnprogramm (mindestens). Nicht dass das nochmal vorkommt.


----------



## sascha (13 März 2004)

Ignorieren würde ich grundsätzlich nicht. Zumindest einmal sollte klar und deutlich geschrieben werden, dass man nicht einverstanden ist. Gilt übrigens für jegliche Art von Rechnungen, mit denen man Probleme hat...


----------



## Sini (11 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ignorieren würde ich grundsätzlich nicht. Zumindest einmal sollte klar und deutlich geschrieben werden, dass man nicht einverstanden ist. Gilt übrigens für jegliche Art von Rechnungen, mit denen man Probleme hat...



Das stimmt. Allerdings hatte ich und die meisten Bekannten auch noch nie Probleme mit seriösen Anbietern. Sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Hardwarekauf und Bekleidung online.

Und dann die drohenden Rechnungen, wo man von anderer Stelle an freundliche Zahlungserinnerungen gewöhnt ist, niemand will seine Kunden vergraulen 8) 
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass so mancher einfach zahlt. Leider.

Sini


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

Hi sascha,

ich muß mal direkt an dich schreiben. Mir scheint du hast einen besonderen Status. 
Kurz zu mir:
Rechnung 69,95 ist Samstag als "Osterei" gekommen und z.Zahlung fällig
bis 21.4.2004
Schreib mal im Stil einer IKEA Aufbauanleitung wie ich vorzugehen habe.
Habe keine Lust für diese angebliche Flatrate zu bezahlen. :x 

Gruß Browning


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi sascha,
> 
> ich muß mal direkt an dich schreiben. Mir scheint du hast einen besonderen Status.
> Kurz zu mir:
> ...



Das Forum hast Du gefunden. Beiträge verfassen kannst Du auch. Wenn Du jetzt noch in der Lage bist, die Suchfunktion zu bedienen, sind wir fast stolz auf Dich. Oder lies einfach hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655&start=0


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

*Neuer Name bei der HAS?*

Habe heute ne 2.Mahnug bekommen,jetzt plötzlich aber nicht mehr von der HAS,sondern von einer Firma namens Digital Web Media Limited.Hat da einer schnell ne neue Firma gegründet um dem Beschluß der RegTP auszuweichen???


----------



## technofreak (24 April 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forum hast Du gefunden. Beiträge verfassen kannst Du auch. Wenn Du jetzt noch in der Lage bist, die Suchfunktion zu bedienen, sind wir fast stolz auf Dich. Oder lies einfach hier:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4915


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

habe heute meine zweite Mahnung bekommen aber nicht von der HAS sondern von der Firma Digital Web Media Limited und das Geld soll ich nach Finnland über weisen.Und die erste Mahnung soll ich alsGegenstandslos betrachten. Jetzt sind es schon 77,45 Euro :holy:


----------



## sascha (25 April 2004)

Würde vorschlagen, Du siehst auch die zweite Mahnung als "gegenstandslos" an


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2004)

Katzenmischi schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute meine zweite Mahnung bekommen aber nicht von der HAS sondern von der Firma Digital Web Media Limited und das Geld soll ich nach Finnland über weisen.



Nach Finnland? Wohin genau???


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2004)

Katzenmischi schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das Geld soll ich nach Finnland über weisen.


Nicht nach Finnland sondern an eine Hamburger Filiale eine finnischen Bank in D., mit hier zwei Niederlassungen, siehe www.Bankleitzahlen.de


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Stimmt es ist die Nordea Bank Finnland hier in D.


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Habt ihr auch diese merkwürdige Adresse von Digital Web Media?   Causeway House 1,Dane Street Bishops Stortford,Herts CM23 3BT,UK??????????


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

*Rechnung von DigitalWeb Media  - DIALER*

:evil:  
Ich bin echt stinksauer! Warum müssen es solche ....... Firmen immer auf die "kleinen Leute" abgesehen haben.

Ich bin zur Zeit arbeitslos und habe weiß Gott andere Problemen als mich mich mit solchem Mist herumzuschlagen. 

Der Zeit- und Geldaufwand den ich im Netz vergäude um herauszufinden was ich gegen diese .....  unternehmen kann, könnte ich locker für die Jobsuche verwenden.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

*Adresse in Hamburg*



			
				Katzenmischi schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr auch diese merkwürdige Adresse von Digital Web Media?   Causeway House 1,Dane Street Bishops Stortford,Herts CM23 3BT,UK??????????



 :evil: 

Ein paar Fragen:
Ich die Rechnung in Deutscher Sprache geschrieben? 
Ist die Rechnung mit der Deutschen Post an Dich versandt worden?
Ist es auch bei Dir die Nordea Bank Finnland?

Wenn der Brief in Deutsch und aus Deutschland ist, solltest Du den Einspruch an dolgenden Adresse senden: 
Digital Web Media Limited
Postfach 101204
20008 Hamburg
senden, das ich die Adresse auf meiner Rechnung und ich bin sicher das es sich bei Dir um die selbe Firma handelt und die mit der englischen Adresse nur versuchen, mögliche Einsprüche zu verhinden weil Leute eher einfach die Rechnung zahlen, als einen Rechtsstreit mit einer englischen Firma anfangen!!!


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2004)

*Re: Adresse in Hamburg*



			
				REGBKR schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Brief in Deutsch und aus Deutschland ist, solltest Du den Einspruch an dolgenden Adresse senden:
> Digital Web Media Limited
> Postfach 101204
> 20008 Hamburg
> senden,



Das ist nicht richtig! Der Widerspruch ist an die auf der Rechung angegebenen Adresse zu senden. Die Rechungen sind alle in deutsch. Entscheidend für einen "ordentlichen" Widerspruch des Absenders ist, dass er für sich die Adresse auf dem Rechungsbogen bedient. Ob die Post letztlich ankommt, ist nicht Sache des Absenders - wenn er ein Einschreibbeleg vorweisen kann, kann man ihm später auch nicht vorwerfen, nichts gegen die Forderung unternommen zu haben.

@ REGBKR, mach Dir nicht zu viele Sorgen. Erledige einfach den Widerspruch und laß´ Dich nicht von weiteren Schreiben einschüchtern. In der von Sascha ausgeliehenen Kristallkugel sehe ich, dass Du keinem Rechtsstreit mit einer englischen Firma ausgesetzt wirst.
Suche weiter im Internet nach einem Job, aber passe immer gut dabei auf Dich und Deinen Rechner auf! In diesem Forum hier bekommst Du alle Informationen, die Du brauchst - Du musst nur ein bisschen rumlesen.


----------



## Fidul (28 April 2004)

Katzenmischi schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr auch diese merkwürdige Adresse von Digital Web Media?   Causeway House 1,Dane Street Bishops Stortford,Herts CM23 3BT,UK??????????


Die scheint aber zu stimmen. Jedenfalls landet man tatsächlich in der angegebenen Gegend, wenn man auf www.multimap.com den Postcode "CM23 3BT" eingibt. Damit sind diese _seriösen Geschäftsleute_ schon einmal weitaus professioneller als sämtliche _Banken_ der Nigeria-Connection.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

*Re: hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*

Habe am 30.04.2004 ebenfalls eine dubiose Zahlungsaufforderung über 69,95 Euro der Firma Digital Web Media Limited für eine Dienstleistung, die ich weder bestellt , noch genutzt habe, erhalten. Sollte den Betrag nach Finnland (!) überweisen.
Dank Ihrer Webseite bin ich in dem ohnehin augekommenen Verdacht der Betrugsabsicht bestätigt worden und werde natürlich nicht zahlen. 
Aber man sollte doch derartige Machenschaften medienpolizeilich verfolgen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Katzenmischi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich stimmt die, Dänen lügen nicht


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2004)

*Re: hanseatische abrechnungssysteme*



			
				rosinenmarder schrieb:
			
		

> ....medienpolizeilich verfolgen.


Coole Idee - diese Dingsda für die Medien könnte von Dr. Brown stammen: dann ab, _zurück in die Zukunft!_


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

*digital web media*

hallo wer kann mir helfen .habe mit der oben genannten firma eigentlich nichts zu tun, erhalte aber eine rechnung von ihr. wer kann mir sagen wie man erfolgreich gegen diese firma vorgeht. meldet euch bitte bei [...]@aol.com     danke


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2004)

*Re: digital web media*



			
				alles haare schrieb:
			
		

> ...meldet euch bitte bei [...]@aol.com     danke


Mit Sicherheit nicht aber gucke mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Regulierer gehen gegen "Hanseaten-Dialer" vor*
> 
> Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) hat dem Treiben der Firma „Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH“ heute ein Ende gesetzt. Die Firma, die Dialer mit Ortsnetznummern-Einwahl einsetzte und dafür später Rechnungen verschickte, darf dafür künftig kein Inkasso mehr betreiben. Das gab die Behörde heute bekannt.


Der Link zur *Reg TP*
zum  *Verbraucherministerium*
zu den *Verbraucherzentralen *
tf


----------



## BenTigger (11 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Der Link zur *Reg TP*
> usw....



Der Link zum  VG Köln wäre da auch noch zu passend...
*Verwaltungsgericht Köln*


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

*DigitalWeb Media*

Habe heute auch eine Rechnung über 69,95€ erhalten,

Absender der Rechnung:

Digital Web Media
BCM BOX 3386
London WC1N 3XX
England

Das ist wohl eine ganz neue Adresse??


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

*DigitalWebMedia*

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin grad sehr überrascht, dass sich anscheinend sehr viele Leute mit diesen DigitalMediaTypen rumschlagen müssen. Hab keine Ahnung, was man in diesem Fall machen muss! Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Hab den Leuten nach der ersten Rechnung bereits eine Zahlungsverweigerung geschickt (per Einschreiben) und jetzt die erste Mahnung erhalten. Kann man das einfach auf sich beruhen lassen oder machen die dann noch mehr Terror? Wär echt nett, denn das Ganze nervt!! [/b]


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2004)

Mehr braucht es nicht - den Rest aussitzen und alle weiteren Schreiben von denen abheften und ignorieren!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe eine Rechnung von Digital Web Media bekommen.
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das ich mich dort angemeldet habe.
Was soll man dagegen machen????


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*digitalwebmedia*

Ich bekam letzten Mittwoch die 2. Mahnung von dieser Scheinfirma. Leider habe ich auf die erste Mahnung das geforderte Geld überwiesen. Was kann ich jetzt noch tun? Wäre nett wenn ich darauf Anwort bekommen würde.
worai


----------



## drboe (13 Juni 2004)

*Re: digitalwebmedia*



			
				worai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekam letzten Mittwoch die 2. Mahnung von dieser Scheinfirma. Leider habe ich auf die erste Mahnung das geforderte Geld überwiesen. Was kann ich jetzt noch tun? Wäre nett wenn ich darauf Anwort bekommen würde.


Offenbar willst Du je nicht voreilig nochmal den Betrag überweisen. Was erwartest Du also für Ratschläge? Den Tipp "zahl, bis Du schwarz wirst!" ja sicher nicht. 

Ich selbst lege unberechtigte Forderungen immer erstmal ab. Dann erledigt sich das entweder von selbst, weil derjenige seinen Irrtum bemerkt, oder er wird aufdringlich. In letzten Fall weise ich schriftlich kurz und knapp darauf hin, dass die Forderung zu Unrecht besteht und warte weiter ab. Meist war's das dann. Wenn nicht, mag der andere einen Mahnbescheid erwirken oder klagen. Spätestens dan muss er seien Deckung verschiedener Tarnadresen verlassen, wird erreichbar und muss erstmal löhnen (ans Gericht). Ich bezweifle, dass die tatsächlich so dämlich sind, es darauf ankommen zu lassen.

M. E. ist in diesem Fall jede Hoffnung, man würde sein Geld zurückerhalten, vergeblich. Du kannst es natürlich versuchen, aber das Geschäftsmodell der Leute basiert auf Lug und Trug. Da zuzufassen ist aufwendig, mithin teuer und meist hoffnungslos. Es gibt Leute, die stellen Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts auf  Betrug o. ä. Da muss dann der StA tätig werden. Ob's was bringt, bleibt abzuwarten. Nach meinen persönlichen Feststellungen geht eher einer in den Knast, der serienweise die Fahrkarte im Nahverkehr nicht zahlt, und damit einen jährlichen Schaden von vielleicht 500-1.000 EUR verursacht, als einer, der mit betrügerischen Maßnahmen andere systematisch um Haus, Hof und Vermögen bringt. Meine Prognose ist daher, dass bei dieser Masche den Hintermännern kaum etwas passieren wird. 

M. E. zeigt sich gerade an solchen Fällen bewußter Täuschung, dass die Politik, die diese Form des Deppenfangs erst ermöglicht hat, damit offenbar direkt die Neuauflage der Sendung "Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger" fördern wollte. Gerade in den letzten Tagen vor der Europawahl wurde so viel vom Verbraucherschutz gefaselt. Da, wo der sich mit leichter Mühe verbessern liesse, schläft man aber gern ausdauend und sehr tief.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (13 Juni 2004)

*Re: digitalwebmedia*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst lege unberechtigte Forderungen immer erstmal ab. [...] Wenn nicht, mag der andere einen Mahnbescheid erwirken oder klagen. Spätestens dan muss er seien Deckung verschiedener Tarnadresen verlassen, wird erreichbar und muss erstmal löhnen (ans Gericht). Ich bezweifle, dass die tatsächlich so dämlich sind, es darauf ankommen zu lassen.


Ein Mahnbescheid kostet nur minimale Gebühren und kann bei vielen Gerichten in einem automatisierten (Massen-) Verfahren beantragt werden.
Es genügt aber, gegen den MB Widerspruch einzulegen. Der muss, um wirksam zu werden, noch nichtmal begründet werden. Nur fristgerecht muss er erfolgen.


> M. E. ist in diesem Fall jede Hoffnung, man würde sein Geld zurückerhalten, vergeblich. Du kannst es natürlich versuchen, aber das Geschäftsmodell der Leute basiert auf Lug und Trug. Da zuzufassen ist aufwendig, mithin teuer und meist hoffnungslos. Es gibt Leute, die stellen Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts auf  Betrug o. ä.


Beides halte ich für sinnlos. Firmen, die derartige Geschäfte betreiben, wechseln Adressen und Geschäftsführer meist öfter, als ihre Socken.


> M. E. zeigt sich gerade an solchen Fällen bewußter Täuschung, dass die Politik, die diese Form des Deppenfangs erst ermöglicht hat, damit offenbar direkt die Neuauflage der Sendung "Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger" fördern wollte.


In der Politik sitzen überwiegend Juristen. Was erwartest Du von denen?
Die sorgen sich nicht um den Verbraucher- sondern um den Juristenschutz und die Schaffung von Rechtsverhältnissen, die eine möglichst hohe und anhaltende Prozessflut gewährleisten.

Gruss A. John


----------



## drboe (13 Juni 2004)

*Re: digitalwebmedia*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Mahnbescheid kostet nur minimale Gebühren und kann bei vielen Gerichten in einem automatisierten (Massen-) Verfahren beantragt werden.
> Es genügt aber, gegen den MB Widerspruch einzulegen. Der muss, um wirksam zu werden, noch nichtmal begründet werden. Nur fristgerecht muss er erfolgen.


Natürlich. Aber dabei verläßt man die "Deckung", die mit diversen, unduchsichtigen Adressen bis hin nach London aufgebaut wurde. Und deshalb glaube ich nicht, das die soweit gehen, weil das Desaster vorhersehbar ist. Das Geschäftsmodell basiert doch eindeutig auf Deppenfang. Schnell von ein paar Dummköpfen kassieren und weg.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

*Trittbrettfahrer*

Hallo DWM Geschädigte!

Ich habe gerade entdeckt, dass inzwischen die Aufregung um den DWM Fall auch von anderen Firmen genutzt wird, um die Anzahl der Zugriffe auf ihre Homepage zu steigern. Gibt man als Suchbegriff "Digital Web Media Limited" bei google ein, so führt einen das inzwischen u.a. zur Homepage des (5 Sterne !!!!) Hotels "Dolce Vita Hotel Feldhoff". Ob das dem Image wirklich hilft???? Oder wissen wir jetzt, wo die DWM Chefs die abgezockten Gelder verbraten????

Übrigens: wie man weiter oben lesen konnte, wird ja sowieso auch dann weitergemahnt, wenn man in Wirklichkeit bereits gezahlt hat. Das ist nochmals ein schlagendes Argument dafür, auf keinen Fall zu zahlen.

Paul


----------



## sascha (22 Juni 2004)

> Gibt man als Suchbegriff "Digital Web Media Limited" bei google ein, so führt einen das inzwischen u.a. zur Homepage des (5 Sterne !!!!) Hotels "Dolce Vita Hotel Feldhoff". Ob das dem Image wirklich hilft???? Oder wissen wir jetzt, wo die DWM Chefs die abgezockten Gelder verbraten????



Tatsächlich     Ich glaub, ich schick denen mal eine freundliche Mail...


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Juni 2004)

Boah, ich fasse es nicht, was dem Googlebot da für Keywords zum fressen vorgesetzt wurden. :kotz: 
Da fehlen mir echt die Worte für...

MfG
L.


----------



## ronny (24 Juni 2004)

@ all,

ist hier jemanden die Firma HFM bekannt? Adresse: Postfach 302064
20307 Hamburg. Meine Eltern haben am 27.5.04 von dieser Firma eine Rechnung über  1 Monats-Abonement in Höhe von 49,00? erhalten und wissen nicht ob sie was gegen die Firma unternehmen sollen oder ob sie die Rechnung als gegenstandslos  betrachten sollen, weil die Masche ja schon als [] bekannt ist. Angeblich haben sie diese Leistung von der Firma MDI S.L., Asunicun 6, Sevilla in Anspruch genommen. 

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Vorraus.

LG Ronny

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (24 Juni 2004)

> ist hier jemanden die Firma HFM bekannt?



Ja.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

*hfm, HAS, DWM Digital WEb Media*

Fa.Hfm ist (ebenso wie HAS und DWM)  bei der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg bekannt


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

*Digital Web Media DWM*

Firma ist bei der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg bekannt. Seit neuestem verwenden die allerdings nur mehr eine Adresse in London und eine Bankverbindung bei Barclays Great Britain.
Geforderte Beträge auf keinen Fall zahlen (außer ihr habt tatsächlich bewußt und gewollt irgendeine Serviceleistung bestellt - was ich eigentlich ausschließe).
Zur Anzeigeerstattung rate ich direkt mit der Polizei in London in Kontakt zu treten, falls kein Bezug nach Deutschland mehr auf den Rechnungen / Mahnungen erkennbar ist. 
Wichtig: wart ihr zu der in der Rechnung genannten Zeit überhaupt im Internet (Einzelverbindungsnachweise aufheben !!) ?
Hat sich bei euch unbemerkt ein Dialer installiert ? (Sichern !!)


----------



## sascha (24 Juni 2004)

> Zur Anzeigeerstattung rate ich direkt mit der Polizei in London in Kontakt zu treten, falls kein Bezug nach Deutschland mehr auf den Rechnungen / Mahnungen erkennbar ist.



Sollen die ein Postfach verhaften? Die gesamten Ermittlungen der StA Hamburg konzentrieren sich derzeit auf Einzelpersonen in *Deutschland*. Und so falsch werden die wohl nicht liegen...


----------

